# Bracketing and taking the best from each.



## Ozarker (Feb 10, 2018)

Can anyone here recommend a website or video about bracketing and then taking those photos to lightroom and using the best from each? Everything I find is about HDR and I believe that is something different. I do most things in Lightroom and then just send the photo over to Photoshop for cropping, text, resizing, converting to JPEG, etc.

I want to be able to take the sky from 1 photo and put it on another.

I know the landscape folks do this and the real estate photogs.

I don't want a class here. That's a lot of work. I just need a good online tutorial. Thanks so much.

Is this what I want? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igNlbo5U80g&t=28s

I just don't want to have to use Photomatix and make things HDR. HDR never seems to look right to me.


----------



## slclick (Feb 10, 2018)

Lightroom's Photo Merge? 

https://havecamerawilltravel.com/lightroom/hdr-photo-merge/


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 10, 2018)

slclick said:


> Lightroom's Photo Merge?
> 
> https://havecamerawilltravel.com/lightroom/hdr-photo-merge/



Yes, but that is HDR. Hmmm... maybe HDR is what it ends up being anyway.


----------



## james75 (Feb 10, 2018)

Don't be turned off by the hdr function in Lightroom. The results are much more natural than using something like photomatix. I use it all the time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 10, 2018)

Google 'luminosity masks'.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 10, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Google 'luminosity masks'.



Thank you, Neuro!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 10, 2018)

james75 said:


> Don't be turned off by the hdr function in Lightroom. The results are much more natural than using something like photomatix. I use it all the time.



I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 10, 2018)

What you are describing is done by stacking software. Lightroom and photoshop can do it, but not nerely as well as dedicated software like Zerene or Helicon.

The software is usually referred to as Focus Stacking. It takes the portion of each image that is sharpest and merges it into one image. 

Do a search for focus stacking, there are lots of tutorials on how o do it in lightroom and photoshop.


----------



## 3dit0r (Feb 10, 2018)

I think you will be pleased with the results of googling and trying luminosity masks.


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 11, 2018)

I think Luminar has a specific sky replacement feature. Not my thing, but maybe what you are looking for.


----------

